# Best covering interior white semi-gloss?



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

What is your experience of the best covering white int. Semi-gloss? I have had poor results with Aura over dark colors. Having to do 5+ coats on steel doors is killing the margins!

Any manufacturer, any price!

Hit me!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Try Cloverdale Ecologic...Not many white semi's cover very well...It's usually 3 coats by brush.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Are you sanding in between coats? Have you tried priming the doors first? I can't imagine anything not covering in 5+ coats if you prime and scuff in between.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

shoot a little black into the semi and you should be fine ........i use F&H architectual white


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

isnt this the 2nd post about Aura needin 5 or so coats to cover ??


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> isnt this the 2nd post about Aura needin 5 or so coats to cover ??



Obvious jab by non-derailment proponent aims to totally derail thread :jester:


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

It's not an Aura rant, just looking for other opinions. Here in Calgary we have lots of options: Ben Moore, Sherwin Williams, Cloverdale, General Paint, ICI/Dulux, C2, Pratt+Lambert, Sico, as well as the big box brands like Behr,CIL, Valspar etc. It would be great to buy one gallon of each and do a shootout but who has time for that? Gotta try em out on actual jobs.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have found that lighter colors with Aura don't cover as well as it does with ultra deeps. Regal still covers very well in light colors.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

xr4ticrew said:


> It's not an Aura rant, just looking for other opinions. Here in Calgary we have lots of options: Ben Moore, Sherwin Williams, Cloverdale, General Paint, ICI/Dulux, C2, Pratt+Lambert, Sico, as well as the big box brands like Behr,CIL, Valspar etc. It would be great to buy one gallon of each and do a shootout but who has time for that? Gotta try em out on actual jobs.


I use SW Cashmere or you could even use Duration ext for the doors. I usually have them squirt 2 oz of white in each gallon of Cashmere and it really helps workability and coverage.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Whites, among select other colours, are impossible to achieve full hide with in nearly any product. Your best bet is to simply change your application method rather than the product. A sprayed finish will achieve a higher, more consistent film build and thus eliminate the need for multiple coats.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

how about some xtra titanium added?

OR how about an off white-because by the time it is on it looks like it could be named WHITE afterall.....

other than that- I don't have an answer.I don't like painting white.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I have found that lighter colors with Aura don't cover as well as it does with ultra deeps. Regal still covers very well in light colors.


 We have found the same. Regal semi-gloss is the white we use most. I am not crazy about how it works, but it does cover pretty good and it is the one with which we are most familiar. I haven't found that the additional cost of the Aura is worth it for light colors. We usually only use the Aura for deep base walls, and even then I am questioning it these days.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you using a white tint base? How about a high hiding white? (one with a shot of black in it)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I just can't help but think this is an application issue. Nothing should take that many coats.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

ha-

I just did a google search and the first link came up as Paintalk from '09........

it would have been nice if I would have copied it-but I didn't.

google it and see.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I typed in best covering white paint


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

Rcon said:


> Whites, among select other colours, are impossible to achieve full hide with in nearly any product. Your best bet is to simply change your application method rather than the product. A sprayed finish will achieve a higher, more consistent film build and thus eliminate the need for multiple coats.


Certainly spraying would be preferable, however some situations preclude spray application. In this case, the job is a NC commercial kitchen; the doors are at the back of the kitchen and there are multiple trades working in the immediate vicinity at all times. These doors have a ridiculous amount of hardware (double closers etc) which would make masking almost impossible. I will give Regal a try and I was also thinking of trying SW Duration.

Thanks for all the opinions,


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

Gibberish45 said:


> I just can't help but think this is an application issue. Nothing should take that many coats.


It's not. I am putting the product on at the maximum thickness before drips and runs occur. And sanding between coats.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

for ****s an giggles you should try BEHR ultra .....WHITE semi ...........:whistling2:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

xr4ticrew said:


> It's not. I am putting the product on at the maximum thickness before drips and runs occur. And sanding between coats.


wth is ''maximum thickness before drips an runs'' ???? ............is there a special gauge for that ??


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

xr4ticrew said:


> Certainly spraying would be preferable, however some situations preclude spray application. In this case, the job is a NC commercial kitchen; the doors are at the back of the kitchen and there are multiple trades working in the immediate vicinity at all times. These doors have a ridiculous amount of hardware (double closers etc) which would make masking almost impossible. I will give Regal a try and I was also thinking of trying SW Duration.
> 
> Thanks for all the opinions,


Can't you pull the doors and remove hardware?


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Phucking 5 plus coats to cover anything with white,somethings wrong bro.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had really good coverage with BEHR ULTRA. 5 coats?! I'd drop a product in a heartbeat if it took 3 coats.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have to 2nd JP on this one. behr ultra semi is good. I use gallery white (color) & add a little water. Good stuff...-seriously, lays off nicely, doesnt drag or sag


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Or prime it....a decent adhesion primer and one coat of decent paint would do it. I think SW adhesion primer is possibly worth the price sometimes. It grabs the paint off the brush and makes it really easy to give a beautiful, uniform finish.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> I've had really good coverage with BEHR ULTRA. 5 coats?! I'd drop a product in a heartbeat if it took 3 coats.



You can't argue with the pic. I had the same experience black over white the one time I used it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> I've had really good coverage with BEHR ULTRA. 5 coats?! I'd drop a product in a heartbeat if it took 3 coats.


Is that interior or ext?

What kind of brush?

What kind of prep did you do?

Whats the name of the product? Behr ultra or behr ultra premium plus? Is that a semi-gloss?


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> for ****s an giggles you should try BEHR ultra .....WHITE semi ...........:whistling2:


I had thought the same thing..........but was hesitant to say. Painting only accounts for 15-20% of my bill paying, so I don't need paint store 'service'. And unless there is an amazing new product that will clean itself from my brushes, paint store counter help, or managers, can't tell me anything I don't already know, so I use the box stores a lot.

In an iffy situation of dark doors, I would consider the Ultra for sure. And if there were enough doors to justify it, I would even 'step up' to white. I would first coat with a coat of Ultra, or Signature, 'eggshell white', with about a half ounce of lamp black, or 1 ounce of umber added. Then finish with either lines 'semi' with 6 to 10 48th's of lamp black added. 

Anyone looking at it will think it's pure white.

If it still didn't cover, I would seek spiritual help in seeking answers to the question, 'should I be doing something else for a living?'.

Speaking of counter help, the closest Lowe's to me has a gray haired ex-pro painter working there. Now 'that's' my kind of counter guy! :yes:

I also see that now 'Olympic' has gotten on the 'Primer and paint in one' (oh puleeeeze) bandwagon.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

kerk said:


> I also see that now 'Olympic' has gotten on the 'Primer and paint in one' (oh puleeeeze) bandwagon.


If that BEHR that JP's using does what he says it does, it's probably worth rethinking the P&Pin1 deal........

Here I am suggesting priming, then using two coats, and JP's using n affordable product that only takes two coats. In this application, it sure sounds like it's living up to it's claims.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey after hearing the talk from jack
Checking out the blog . Last year a guy wanted me to paint accent wall around his 
Fire place . Got there he had the paint . Ok here we are; with the test for Behr ultra 
For me anyway . Bright red . Satin over crappy builders monarch Ppg flat paint . Roll my first coat , tight 1/2 nap cut then 
Let dry for a bit . Oh 1 fan on ! Second cut and rolled . I couldn't believe my eyes it freaking covered in 2 coats . Believe me I use to hate Behr paint . Not sure about exteriors . I probably wouldnt go there . If given a choice . But dark colors it rocks .


----------

